# please help ???



## kingman (Dec 15, 2012)

what is the breed of these dogs . my friend say boxer . is that right ?


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

If you look at google images, one day old boxer pups you can get a better idea.
This little one looks like a boxer x to me but I guess when they are that little is very difficult.
No matter what breed, what a cutie:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the pups snout looks too long to me to be a boxer


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

not pure boxer to me maybe a x


----------



## kingman (Dec 15, 2012)

thank you all for replying


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh cute are they your pups


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They look a bit too long haired to be boxers and not short faced enough.
They could be boxer crosses. Its always hard to tell with really small pups what crosses they may be. Has your friend got the mum?


----------



## kingman (Dec 15, 2012)

no he doesn't has the mum .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kingman said:


> no he doesn't has the mum .


Where have the pups come from then? They certainly dont look old enough to be away from the mother dog. Looking at them too with the huge pot bellies they look like they may have a worm load too. Does he now how old they are supposed to be?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

I was thinking Akita Possibly Akita x boxer??


----------



## kingman (Dec 15, 2012)

my friend found them without their mum in the street . and now they may be have 2 weeks . i took 2 puppies from him


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MLB said:


> I was thinking Akita Possibly Akita x boxer??


Must admit thats what they reminded me of first thought too, especially the first picture.


----------



## kingman (Dec 15, 2012)

worm ? is that dangerous ?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kingman said:


> my friend found them without their mum in the street . and now they may be have 2 weeks . i took 2 puppies from him


If they are only 2 weeks old they will likely need to be fed on a special puppy formula milk that you feed orphaned puppies. You cant feed puppies cows milk it can make them very ill. This is for feeding orphaned puppies and then weaning them on to proper food later gradually. The first part is for new born orphaned puppies but should give you a guide. The 2nd part should help with general care although again for new borns really it should act as a guide, and the last part is how to wean them onto proper food.

Care for Orphaned Puppies Newborn puppies must be hand fed if their mother is either unable or unwilling to nurse them. Cow's milk is a poor substitute for bitch's milk, which is more concentrated and has twice the level of protein, almost double the calories, and more than twice the calcium and phosphorous content. For feeding puppies, a commercial puppy formula is recommended; carefully follow the manufacturer's instructions.
Remember that puppies grow very rapidly so make sure you weigh them every day before you calculate how much to feed them. You may need to start with slightly less formula at each feeding and gradually increase the amount as the puppy responds favorably to hand feeding. Steady weight gain and well-formed feces are the best evidence of satisfactory progress. If diarrhea develops, immediately reduce the puppy's intake to half the amount previously fed, then gradually increase it again to the recommended level. Diarrhea in newborns can be very dangerous so consult a veterinarian for advice. Never prepare more formula than is required for any one day because milk is a medium for bacterial growth. Maintain sanitary conditions at all times. Before feeding, warm the formula to about 100 degrees or near body temperature. Using a bottle and nipple, hold the bottle at an angle to prevent air bubbles. The hole in the nipple can be enlarged slightly with a hot needle to let the milk ooze out slowly when the bottle is inverted. The puppy should suck vigorously, but should not nurse too rapidly. Consult a veterinarian if the puppies are not nursing well. You may need to resort to tube feeding, which is best taught by a health professional. Newborn puppies must be stimulated to defecate and urinate after each feeding. Ordinarily the mother's licking provides this stimulation, but orphaned puppies will need human intervention. Gently massage the puppy's anal region with a cotton ball that has been dipped in warm water. Gentle body massage is also beneficial for any hand-reared puppy. Massage stimulates the circulation and thoroughly awakens the puppy. Stroke the puppy's sides and back with a soft cloth. The best time for a massage seems to be when the puppies are waking up and you're waiting for the formula to get warm.

A Guide To Breeding Your Dog 12 - Keep Your Puppies Warm, Fed, and Clean Temperature. A newborn puppy cannot control its body temperature and must be kept in a warm environment. Chilling will stress the puppy and predispose it to infectious disease; overheating can kill it. The environmental temperature can be controlled with a well-insulated electric heating pad or a heat lamp. But make sure the puppies have a cooler place to crawl to if they become too warm. The immediate environmental temperature should be kept between 85 and 90 degrees for the first five days of life. From the seventh to the tenth day, the temperature can be gradually reduced to 80 degrees; by the end of the fourth week it can be brought down to 75 degrees.

A Guide To Breeding Your Dog 14 - Wean Puppies from Their Mother There are many rules of thought about weaning your puppies. Experienced breeders tend to use methods that work best for them and their respective breed. It is recommended that you contact your veterinarian to discuss a feeding regimen for your litter.
Most puppies begin the weaning process at about two to four weeks of age. Some breeders recommend starting them off by offering a pan of puppy formula in place of their mother's milk. Other breeders combine the puppy formula with some presoaked or grinded dry puppy food and/or baby rice cereal to create gruel.
As the puppies get older, most breeders start adding more food and decrease the amount of formula. To avoid digestive upsets, be sure to introduce all changes in food or feeding schedules gradually.

http://www.akc.org/breeders/resources/guide_to_breeding_your_dog/pdf/guide_to_breeding_your_dog.pdf


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kingman said:


> worm ? is that dangerous ?


A lot of puppies are born with worms, they get them from the mother dog, its not unusual, it can make pups sick if they are not treated though and gotten rid of, it can cause diarrhoea and even sickness in puppies and they wont be getting all the nutrition they need from their food.

Really they should see a vet, who will check them all over and give you further advice on worming them and feeding them too. The vets probably will have the special puppy milk that you give pups who are orphaned too.


----------



## kingman (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kingman said:


> thanks alot


Your welcome hope they are OK, let us know how they are getting on?


----------



## kingman (Dec 15, 2012)

they r good /ad i will put the pics when they grow up . thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kingman said:


> they r good /ad i will put the pics when they grow up . thanks


Will be nice to see them as they grow, might be able to tell more once they are bigger and grown exactly what breeds they might be too, its always hard with puppies when they are small and you are not sure of the parents.


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

No mum? poor little ones, at that age they have to be with mum


----------



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

Something just seems wrong with this post & these pups.....could be wrong, hope i'm wrong.....


----------



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

They look like border terrier pups to me! could be very wrong though i am no expert! adorable regardless


----------



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hayley337 said:


> They look like border terrier pups to me! could be very wrong though i am no expert! adorable regardless


just had another closer look there, i would say they have akita in them


----------



## kingman (Dec 15, 2012)

ok .thanks all


----------

